# So, when does the 2012 rumour mill start? What's next for Roubaix?



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

At the point of wondering about getting a Roubaix (previous attempt at upgrading went awry) and now trying to figure do I go with 2011 now, wait for a 2012, or wait for 2012 to come in the hopes of a deal on a 2011?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> At the point of wondering about getting a Roubaix (previous attempt at upgrading went awry) and now trying to figure do I go with 2011 now, wait for a 2012, or wait for 2012 to come in the hopes of a deal on a 2011?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



If your thinking about it. Do it. Its a great ride. The 2011 looks very nice. Anyone know if Specialized is planning on doing any big changes to the Roubaix line? (I hope not, its great the way it is now)


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

RJP Diver said:


> At the point of wondering about getting a Roubaix (previous attempt at upgrading went awry) and now trying to figure do I go with 2011 now, wait for a 2012, or wait for 2012 to come in the hopes of a deal on a 2011?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


There's not much left for 2011 bikes. Some S-Works. Not much Pro. If you don't make a move you will have to wait. Hard to believe the bike would change much for 2012 since the SL3 is new this year.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Stratmosphere said:


> There's not much left for 2011 bikes. Some S-Works. Not much Pro. If you don't make a move you will have to wait. Hard to believe the bike would change much for 2012 since the SL3 is new this year.


Wonder if SL3 will trickle down a model or two?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Trickel down*

That would be my guess. I don't see a SL4 coming for 2012 IMO.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

dougrocky123 said:


> That would be my guess. I don't see a SL4 coming for 2012 IMO.


it wouldn't surprise me if even the Tarmac stays at SL3 for 2012 now that the Venge has been released


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

purdyd said:


> it wouldn't surprise me if even the Tarmac stays at SL3 for 2012 now that the Venge has been released


Venge is a niche product (for now). Tarmac needs to update to SL4 for internal cable routing to give a nice install for Ultegra and DA Di2, probably at both S-Works and Pro level.


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

any news on this front? does anyone know if/when there may be a roubaix sl4 ... or what changes will be made to the bike this year? thanks


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath. If you compare the Roubaix SL3 with Tarmac SL4, they share almost identical architecture from internal cable routing to same cobra shaped head tube with 1 3/8" bottom bearing to flanged top tube. If anything as I compare the two frames, the new Roubaix SL3 is even more evolved than the Tarmac SL4 because of the chainstay design which flat works if you have ridden one. Don't hold your breath on a SL4 Roubaix and hard to believe their is much room for improvement. I waited for the Roubaix SL3 and just built one. Its a fantastic bike for what is designed for...endurance riidng. So the SL3 versus SL4 thing is just nomenclature. The Roubaix SL3 has everything the Tarmac SL4 has including same carbon. The Tarmac has slightly faster handling and the Roubaix has a slightly better ride...both are uber stiff laterally for energy transfer.


----------

